# Plinth block/ carpet concern



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

I was not paying attention to what I was doing an nailed my plinth blocks as they sat on the subfloor. Do I need to pull them off and allow for the carpet gap?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

If the carpet peeps want it off the ground they will cut it with a jamb saw.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Thats a big 10-4 on what he ^ said.

No need to worry about it.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Ttharp said:


> If the carpet peeps want it off the ground they will cut it with a jamb saw.


If it were me I would cut them myself. I have seen some carpet guys really butcher things when they are careless or have poor quality blades / tools. 

Yes, Some guys WILL do better work than others. OP 'may' have some top-notch guys doing his carpets... :smile:


----------

